# Australia’s Harsh Nicotine Law Passes



## Hooked (27/12/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/australias-harsh-nicotine-law-passes/
23 Dec. 2020

"Not such a g’day for vapers and smokers down under as the government rubber stamps Australia’s harsh nicotine law.

On hearing the ruling, Australian advocacy group Legalise Vaping warned that lives will be lost as vapers return to smoking in their droves, and says the ‘gloves are now off…‘

The new legislation will mean that from October 2021, nicotine for use in e-liquids can only be obtained via a prescription, and with many doctors anti-vaping, the demand may not be met.

It wasn’t all bad news though, a move by the idiotic health minister Greg Hunt – yes it rhymes – had tried to ban the importation of ALL vape devices.

However thanks to a ‘rebellion’ by 28 Coalitions MPs and senators, Hunt has backed away from the total ban."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------

